
GitHub made paid user PRO. So, I guess i'm NOT PRO - auxten
https://github.com/CovenantSQL/notpro
======
zunzun
If there are two broad classifications, professional and amateur, pay them
money and they will stop implying that you are an amateur. Hooray, money from
insecure people!

~~~
auxten
I really don't know the "PRO" label implies.

------
thunderbird007
Github PRO label is stupid. This repo is stupid, but i like it. loooool

